# Exception in AWT-EventQueue ?



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

Habe eine Anwendung, die sehr viel Swing aber auch AWT verwendet. Ich bekomme manchmal eine Exception, finde aber nicht heraus an was es liegen könnte.
Jemand eine Idee. Weis auch nicht richtig wie ich bei der Fehlersuche vorgehen soll, weil es ja in ein Problem in der ArrayList ist! ?

Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.StackOverflowError
	at java.util.ArrayList.add(ArrayList.java:351)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.enumerateCycle(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:156)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.enumerateCycle(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:167)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.enumerateCycle(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:167)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.enumerateCycle(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:167)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.enumerateAndSortCycle(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:96)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:434)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:103)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:115)
	at javax.swing.LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.getDefaultComponent(LegacyGlueFocusTraversalPolicy.java:133)
	at javax.swing.SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(SortingFocusTraversalPolicy.java:447)
	at javax.swing.LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.getFirstComponent(LayoutFocusTraversalPolicy.java:148)
	at javax.swing.DefaultFocusManager.getFirstComponent(DefaultFocusManager.java:10


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Februar 2008)

Moin!
Swing und AWT sollte man nicht mischen http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/articles/mixing/

Davon mal abgesehen( aber vielleicht hat es aber auch genau damit was zu tun) kommst du wohl irgendwo eine Endlosschleife. Und es sieht wohl stark nach einem LayoutProblem aus.
Ich würde dir empfehlen, dich entweder auf AWT oder Swing festzulegen und dann mal zu schauen, ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## shutdown (25. Februar 2008)

Ich versteh nicht ganz, warum die Methode add bei dir in die Swing-Ecke mit sortieren abschweift.

Was genau machst du denn mit der ArrayList?
Und was sind in dieser ArrayList für Objekte enthalten?


----------



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Okay danke, das kann ja heiter werden ist ein Projekt mit ca. 500 Klassen das ich übernommen habe.

Beim mischen hast du natürlich GUI Elemente gemeint weil das ganze event zeugs is j in AWT oder


----------



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Hm, ja das ganze ein fertiges Modul nennt sich JPC vielleicht kennts ja jemand wenn ich da auf Spy gehe dann habe ich diese Probleme und ich glaube das Sie in diese JPC noch teilweise AWT verwenden.


----------



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Achso JPC ist von netmodule falls es jemand interessiert.


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (25. Februar 2008)

alfi82 hat gesagt.:


> Okay danke, das kann ja heiter werden ist ein Projekt mit ca. 500 Klassen das ich übernommen habe.
> 
> Beim mischen hast du natürlich GUI Elemente gemeint weil das ganze event zeugs is j in AWT oder


Kurz gesagt, ja..

Und was macht diese "Spy" Funktion, bzw. was sollte sie machen?


----------



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Ja bei diesem JPC von Netmodule gibts dann eine Server und einen Consul im Prinzip zwei kleine GUI Anwendungen, darin gibts einen ItemViewer wo man dann Items untersuchen (spy) kann.


----------



## shutdown (25. Februar 2008)

Auch wenn ich jetzt noch nicht genau weiß, was dieses jpc mit dem ganzen vertikalen und horizontalem Prozessvernetzen eigentlich genau macht:

Du hast immer noch die Möglichkeit dich z.B. mit Eclipse den Exception-Baum entlang zu hangeln und festzustellen, was den Fehler verursacht.

Wie gesagt - ein simples add einer ArrayList kann meiner Meinung nach keine Exception in irgendwelchen Sortier- oder Layoutklassen verursachen.


----------



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Super danke ich verwende Eclipse3.3 Europa wie mach ich das in Eclipse. Habe sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## shutdown (25. Februar 2008)

Für das Programm ganz einfach in Eclipse aus.
Wenn ein Fehler auftritt, bekommst du die Exceptions in der Konsole.

Dort kannst du die Anklicken und Eclipse springt in die entsprechende Code-Zeile.

Edit: Evtl hilft dir auch der Debug-Modus


----------



## alfi82 (25. Februar 2008)

Super danke für die Hilfe.


----------

